# conocer el valor de bobinas.



## antonio perez (Oct 13, 2006)

hola amigos, tengo una duda, alguien me puede ayudar a saber si son comeciales las bobinas de 1500 mh. o como puedo armar una bobina con esos valores y como puedo conocer su valor.


saludos.
gracias.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2006)

busca en el google: valor de una inductancia

una bobina se forma poniendo en serie una inductancia con una resistencia

pero bueno, se entiende lo que quieres, el valor esta en funcion de: el largo, el nucleo, en diametro, el calibre, o numero de espiras, 

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola, aqui  os mando una pagina sobre el tema suerte saludos 
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm


----------



## nelsonmelo (Abr 18, 2009)

q tal amigos me podrian ayudar estoy aqui un poquito atariado estoy buscando como hacer bobinas de transmisores me podrian ayudar especificamente de am las de choque la de rf y la de salida de la antena gracias espero sus respuestas 

paz inverencial


----------

